# Comment avoir le son?



## melwasul (12 Septembre 2013)

Je viens d'avoir l'apple TV et je n'arrive pas à avoir le son avec la recopie d'écran.
En faite si je lance un film avec VLC sur mon macbook pro, je fais ensuite recopie d'écran, mais je nai pas de son qui sort de ma télé.
Je dois faire autre chose? Ou jai oublié une manipulation pour avoir également le son avec la vidéo ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Lauange (14 Septembre 2013)

Normalement tu a le son avec (connexion hdmi)


----------



## kadet55 (14 Septembre 2013)

tu lance la recopie video ,tu lance ton film ,tu met en plein ecran et tu fait menu audio ,périphérique ,airplay .

voila


----------



## Rhadime (16 Septembre 2013)

Regarde dans le menu de VLC. Dans périphérique et audio faut activer le son pour AirPlay. Sinon ta la vidéo sur l'écran et le son qui sort du Mac.


----------

